# Who's cooking Q 1/5 - 1/6



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, it is that time again.  Whatcha got cooking this weekend?

Chicken and brisket at my house.......Q view on Monday (if I remember to take pics. LOL)


----------



## flagriller (Jan 4, 2008)

Split chicken breasts and some country ribs.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 4, 2008)

I just put on a pot of what I like to call refridgerator soup. I used some chicken and beef I had saved from some earlier smokes this summer added some veggies and off it goes. After it simmers awhile I will add some noodles. Its always good and never the same cause we do not measure just add whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Small pork loin roast, fatties and abt's. This will be my first abt's. I got to go play putt-putt golf first.


----------



## vlap (Jan 4, 2008)

Well since I am going fishing tomorrow  maybe will try some trout or redfish in the smoker.
That or a fattie and pork butt...


----------



## capt dan (Jan 4, 2008)

couple of butts for  me! Gonna rub em up the night before, just haven't figured which day here. The weather is gonna take a spring like  change! gonna be a muddy mess!


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I am going to finally try turkey. I bought just a breast about 7 lbs. Figured I would start out small on this. I'll have q-view on monday as well. Maybe it will turn out OK.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 4, 2008)

It's supposed to warm up here to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . so on sunday plans are for 3 # of jerky in the MES and gonna fire up the q-bottle for 2 racks of spares , a 4 # meatloaf along with a 2 # fatty ...and maybe a piece of atlantic salmon for Mrs.T-bone ....gotta keep mama happy


----------



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

well I will busy for a few days. I have chops going on the grill tonight, steaks tommorrow.(not Q)
(cure week)
Canadian bacon, home cured ham, cured chops for breakfast ham and 2 butt's(pulling) from in between now and Tues. I might throw in a turkey breast or I might fry it. Dunno yet. I will find something else to fit in there.
I'm bout due for some brisket!


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta full smoker this weekend also. Doing a pork butt, 2 racks of ribs, a Buffalo roast, and a Elk roast. Temps outside are very nice, in the 30's....WooHoo!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds good Smokeys. You ever notice how when you just throw stuff in it seems to taste better. More so when you can't remember what or how much.

I won't be smoking this weekend. Wife want to go out to eat. The rest of the time she has me doing stuff to get ready for our 1st little one.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pork loin and ABTs (first time for both) this weekend.  Then a brisket starting either Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## kookie (Jan 5, 2008)

I am planning on making some meatloaf tomorrow. First time making it in the smoker. Hopefully all goes well. And I am going to make some smoked baked potatoes. 

Kookie


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

Smoked an eye round roast today, have 3 racks of ribs, and 2 butts I plan on doing this weekend.


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 5, 2008)

I've got everything prepped in the fridge for:
Meatloaf
Dutch's Beans
Sticky Wingettes
and 6 lbs of B/S chicken breasts

Pneumonia is under control, and the weatherman says no snot cicles tomorrow!


----------



## longshot (Jan 5, 2008)

Believe it or not, I'm on a seven day fast.  I like to start the new year by dropping the holiday pounds.  I just got to tell ya after not eating for over three days this forum is torture!!! guess you all know what I'll break this fast on!!! Next smoke will include some of Dutch's beans some ABTs and maybe a rib roast........ Darn now I gotta clean the keyboard...
LS


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nothing this weekend  ... winds gusting at 50 mph.  Luckily my back yard is fenced  ..  I'll gather my ECB peices  later today.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes it is always good but never the same, Family and friends gobbled it up like they never ate, Also it was a little cold around here and that was most likely a big factor also.
Sometimes the best you can do is the honey do list and hope all goes well with the little one on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just took the pork loin and ABTs off the smoker.  Thought I'd try my hand at posting a Qvue.


----------

